# How Long Without Filter



## ChanTheSuperDip (Sep 28, 2011)

i have two rbp in a 40 gallon tank and 2 little plecos. my power went out and i was just wondering how long they can survive without the filter running?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

Not long at all, your filter is what keeps the toxins from building up. If it is off for to long the beneficial bacteria that is found in the filter will start to die off and you will have to re-cycle your tank. I take it, with the power being out you also do not have a heater running?

If its a power outage, you should be good for several hours. Anything more than 6, I would start getting worried. You can purchase battery operated air pumps from most pet store in case of this type of thing happening again. For now I would just do a water change as soon as your power comes back on.


----------

